# Terminal Server 2003 - USB Printing Slow



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, so I visited a site last week who use TS2003 and came across a problem. 

The firm has Site A and Site B, Site A has 20 or so users and is home to the servers (SBS2003 and TS), while Site B houses just two remote users and a printer.

This site isn't yet our client so we don't have ownership of any of their kit yet but due to a printing error at their remote office I had to log in to their terminal server to take a look.

Lots of spooler service errors greeted me when I logged in and, after OK-ing these and making sure the spooler service had started and printing was possible, I got back to what I was doing.

Later that day I had an issue raised by a user in Site A who uses Terminal Services and prints via USB to an HP P1102 LaserJet printer. The issue is that after printing say, a straight-forward email from Outlook, the printer takes over a minute before it starts printing the document, this used to be instantaneous.

When the user prints locally (ie; not from within the TS Session) the printing speed is normal.

Any ideas as to what may be causing this, and the solution?


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

bump


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Printing from Terminal Services is perhaps the most problematic area and something I've wrestled with myself. There is no silver bullet that will fix all the problems. But understanding how printing works on Terminal Services will be a big help.

You should read the The Ultimate Guide to Terminal Server Printing - Design and Configuration on brianmadden.com. This will tell you everything you wanted to know about how printing works on Windows Server 2003 Terminal Services. From there, you should be able to resolve the issue or understand why there is a delay.


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

The problem is with the clients' (who is connecting to the server) internet speed and how congested it is. With Windows 2000 server, there were alot of problems with printing with regards to printing drivers. What you must do is consolidate. Make everyone use an HP Laser printer, and possibly use Linux as a client to connect to the server so as to disallow any spyware based congestion.


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

gfne, thank you for your advice however the user is on the same site as the server and is connected through a gigabit switch.

Thank you for the TS Printing article on brianmadden.com, I will review this for future use.

I had a spare jetdirect lying about so I have placed the printer on the network and this has resolved the issue.


----------

